# NSW: Sydney Hobie AI meet January 19 Long Reef



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Ok ladies and gents, I think that an official date, time and location thread needed to be established in addition to the other thread (Calling all AI owners).

Sydney kayak meet, mainly for Hobie AI owners *but open to everyone else.*

When: Sunday January 19 
Time: Anytime from 6am 
Where: Long Reef

Please be advised, *everyone is invited*, regardless of kayak. Just make sure you come prepared, check the weather and stay within your comfort zone.

Lets hope the weather God's grant us a fine day for fishing and sailing.
There are lots of other locations but these are the easiest to access and can accommodate our fleet size. Most importantly, these locations would provide us with some wind to sail :gu:


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Location set, Long Reef out wide troll. I think that the consensus between AI owners is that we plan on trolling out wide...far, far away from land and the reef.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Looks like Sunday is looking good, slight clouds, around 21km winds.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

I am keen. Weather forecast is still a bit variable but seems to be improving.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

badmotorfinger said:


> I am keen. Weather forecast is still a bit variable but seems to be improving.


Weather is looking good for tomorrow. A slight swell, southernly winds 11knt. So I will be attending and getting dropped off by the wife around 6am.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Bertros said:


> I'm seeing quite a few completely different forecasts but watching the harbour from Balmoral today, it looked rather ugly out there for the inexperienced, and tomorrow looks like it might be quite similar.
> 
> With the potential for a Southerly change to come through (though when I can't seem to pin down), I'm going to err on the side of caution and get a bit more practice under my belt before I put myself several KMs offshore with a southerly front coming through. Would feel far more comfortable it was just blowing out of the NE all day.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, just checked out Willy Weather...and it appears that the day is going to be ok..(famous last words). Although on Monday, it is going to suck.

And Kraley is coming up as well to test out his AI and luck at some large fish. 

http://wind.willyweather.com.au/nsw/syd ... -reef.html


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bertros said:


> I'm seeing quite a few completely different forecasts but watching the harbour from Balmoral today, it looked rather ugly out there for the inexperienced, and tomorrow looks like it might be quite similar.
> 
> With the potential for a Southerly change to come through (though when I can't seem to pin down), I'm going to err on the side of caution and get a bit more practice under my belt before I put myself several KMs offshore with a southerly front coming through. Would feel far more comfortable it was just blowing out of the NE all day.
> 
> Probably being a pussy here and guaranteeing glassy conditions all day. Best of luck to those that do give it a go and I'll try and swing past a little later in the morning to see if i can see you. Sorry guys.


Matt

At 15 - 20 knots South you should easily be able to tack back to the Heads. (5 - 8 km?)

Simply reduce sail and work at it for a while. At 15 - 20 knots the AI will go upwind (with reduced sail) at about 65 - 70 degrees into the prevailing wind. The biggest mistake is to keep too much sail up, and the resultant rudder correction deployment slows the boat markedly.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry, im out now. Copped one on point of elbow at cricket today and struggling to raise a glass. Hope to see some good reports.


----------

